# Hold the phone.....



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Did someone here say that pre-ejaculate is RICH in sperm?

Oh man.

So, if my dh and I have been having sex 3-ish times a week since dd was born (she's 10.5 months) and our method is like "oh-cool-we're-having-sex-isn't-this-great-hmm-maybe-we-should-use-a-rubber-oh-phooey-that's-no-fun-let's-just-keep-going-and-maybe-we'll-slap-one-on-at-the-last-second".....

...I should be pregnant now.

And I've had AF 3 times now about 40-45 days apart. And we had unprotected sex a few days ago, seemingly right before I ovulated.......

So how rich is rich? Like, likely to get me pg?

Darn this BF-ing.....I can't tell whether my uterus is coming or going. How the heck do I figure out where I'm at? Is it true that everyone ovulates 2 weeks before their AF?

Is it clear that I'm a little nervous?







:


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't know that it is RICH in sperm, but there are some in there, certainly enough to get you pregnant.

Not all women ovulate two weeks before their period...a normal luteal phase can be between 10 and 16 days.

If you still aren't sure about your cycles, you might be fine. But from what you have described, yes you could be pregnant.









You do sound a little nervous. :LOL
Good luck!


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

at the thought of someone saying "phooey" during sex. That wasn't helpful though was it.
If it makes you feel better, I have used that method for years and not gotten preg. then preg right away when trying, so we are fertile.I also read an article that said it may be more effective than once thought. If you are having sex, there is always a chance, even with condoms, the pill, etc..
Good Luck


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomi'sMommy*
our method is like "oh-cool-we're-having-sex-isn't-this-great-hmm-maybe-we-should-use-a-rubber-oh-phooey-that's-no-fun-let's-just-keep-going-and-maybe-we'll-slap-one-on-at-the-last-second".....


I have no real advice for ya, but just had to post because this cracked me up :LOL














:

sounds like me and dh


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, take it from me, it is very possible to get pg. I thought when you bf, you couldn't (Well, I was young and naive and didn't do a whole lot of research). We used that method any way *just in case* and I thought I was definately in the clear and couldn't possibly get pg. Then....surprise!!! Oldest was only about 3 months old when I got pg with my second baby (now in heaven). Your scenario cracked me up though! My dh would say "It's so funny cause it's true!"


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

We used that 'method' for about 7 years before it finally failed, FWIW.


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for all your responses









See, I'm all confused now...I used to get AF every 35 days, and ovulated exactly 2 weeks before that. I knew very distinctly when I ovulated. Ever since AF returned post-partum, they've been 40, 45, and 41 days apart, and I can't tell when I ovulate!







:

I got my last AF on 8/2...then on 8/21 I had this big blob of EWCM, I mean huge and almost rubbery, but no other CM besides that. (We had unprotected nooky the day before AND the day after







). But then, for the past 3 days I've had more CM, not quite egg-white, but kinda watery.

I try taking my temp, but my dd wakes up so often to nurse at night that I feel like it's messing it all up. I can't make any sense of it

I've been having a slightly off tummy, like a bit of indigestion, and just generally funny feelings towards food. It's probably psychosomatic, and I probably am just more alert to these things. It's only been 8-10 DPO (maybe), so I should just hunker down and wait a bit to test.

I need to find some other method of knowing when I ovulate.

Sigh.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

FWIW....with Nik I used a First Response Early Pregnancy test at 9dpo and got a positive. I'd be peeing on a stick if I were you! lol


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

We pull 'n' pray all the time, even with EWCM. It is our only source of birth control as my charts are not making a whole lot of sense either. I am ebfing and do not want to get pregnant for a few months at least. I think withdrawal is pretty valid. I think they just tell you it is not good in school b/c they don't want you getting diseases.

That having been said, let us know what happens if you test! Maybe we should start a thread titled "does withdrawal work as birth control" and see about the rest of the ladies here.

Good luck with the outcome you want.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

I thought we were the only ones crazy enough to use the withdrawal method! That is what we do during my fertile week. I know that although it reduces the chance of pregnancy it is certainly not foolproof. That said, it seems to be working for us. Honestly though we wouldn't mind a surprise pregnancy. In fact we will be ttc #2 soon. If the thought of getting pregnant right now were truely frightening to me I would seriously look into another method of birth control.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

My dmother gave me TMI, my grandparents practiced withdrawl and my mother is an only child. I think all couples are different, maybe all men don't have pre-cum in the richest form or amount.
I know my dh has pre-cum sometimes noticable and sometimes not. I listened in health ed class and wouldn't depend on it if I was honestly trying to avoid pregnancy. If it really didn't matter if I got pregnant, then I might try it for a while just to not be pregnant so soon.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Yep, sperm are present before he ejaculates. And it doesn't matter if it's "rich" in sperm - it only takes one!


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, pre-ejaculate was just some stuff with a little bit of sperm to clean the pipes [so to speak] from all the urine and yuckies that might affect the sperm during ejaculation. Your chances aren't as strong considering the more, the better to get the job done. It does take only one though, to swim all the way to where it wants to go.








The withdrawal method is still pretty effective. It's not for teenagers, or men that aren't in tune with their body enough to know when to pull out. More inexperienced [when it comes to knowing their own bodies] men, are more likely too pull out a split second too late.
We used it before we got pregnant, and we use it now. We got pregnant because once, we thought "What the hey?"


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

We've been using withdrawal for the 5 years we've been together and we only got pg when we were actively trying. We'll use it until we're 100% sure we don't want more kids; right now we'd be happy to have a "surprise" so it's not an issue.
I heard that used correctly, it's about as effective as condoms or vaginal foams.


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I think I've gotten my fertility under control. My temping has been going splendidly and I know exactly what is going on because I have a pretty little chart to prove it.

That said, I appear to have ovulated between last night and today and yet, did we use protection this evening? No. And what did I say when dh asked if I was "potent"? Not really. Why? Heat of the moment + wouldn't it be great to have another little one? + no EWCM today. Despite myriad convos with me and dh agreeing that we don't want another and that our family is complete and that we'll only be where we want to be if both of us are working "normal" jobs, vs. him working a billion hours a week and me stranded at home.

hmmm. Well, at least I'll be able to track my temps and have an idea relatively early if I'm pregnant









I feel silly now.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

oopsies turn into blessings all the time









My ds#1 was one of those, I kinda knew in the moment that I could get prego and then forgot about it until 2 mo later (not a religious charter at the time).


----------

